# Best Homemade Tools >  Dividing Head. Full Function

## Metaler

I have now added to the web a video for my full function dividing head which uses interchangeable lathe's changewheels for the wormwheel in the worm/wormwheel combination, providing therefore, ratios other than the common 40:1 in most dividing heads. This results in divisions being available that are not provided by the popular Semi Universal Dividing Head.

It also provides direct dividing methods (not using a worm/wormwheel) using the lathe's changewheels or division plates making it easier to achieve the simpler divisions. Changing the heads ratio and setting up for direct dividing are shown fully in the video.




The web pages for the dividing head can be viewed here

Harold Hall

----------

Binder (Sep 10, 2016),

C-Bag (Sep 2, 2016),

Canobi (Jan 30, 2020),

dennis ford (Dec 27, 2017),

extropic (Dec 25, 2017),

jjr2001 (Sep 5, 2016),

Jon (Sep 2, 2016),

Majaha Mathem (Sep 6, 2016),

Paul Jones (Sep 4, 2016),

PJs (Sep 2, 2016),

rossbotics (Sep 3, 2016),

Stirmind (Sep 10, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 5, 2016),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Sep 9, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Metaler! We've added your Dividing Head to our Measuring and Marking category,
as well as to your builder page: Metaler's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Dividing Head
 by Metaler

tags:
divider

----------


## Laties11

good day
I like your design
Please share your plans with me Thank you

----------


## Toolmaker51

Exceptional, in creativity and execution. Reasonably expect change gears had better control in manufacturing too. It will be interesting to determine how many ratios were added beyond a common 40:1 semi-universal head. It gets me thinking how I might employ another dividing unit in the crib.

----------

Paul Jones (Sep 6, 2016),

PJs (Sep 7, 2016)

----------


## Metaler

Laties
Have you looked at my website mentioned with my video as that details where you can find the plans. In most cases the plans are on my website but in this case they are in my book "Dividing"
Toolmaker51
It will be time consuming to list all the additional divisions possible with my dividing head as by changing the wormwheel the head can have 10 different ratios from 25:1 upto 75:1. Typically though, 96, frequently use in clocks is not available with the SUDH but can be obtained at a ratio of 60:1. The full list is available in my book on the subject of dividing. The divisions available are based on the standard division plates supplied with the SUDH but of course obtaining other plates will provide other divisions.
Incidentaly, the gears you see being used are the changewheels from my lathe, a Myford S7.
Harold

----------

Paul Jones (Sep 6, 2016),

PJs (Sep 7, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 7, 2016)

----------


## Paul Jones

Harold, yes, I thought your reuse of the lathe change gears helped to keep the cost down by sharing with your Myford lathe and adding more versatility to your full dividing head. Thank you for all your various sources of information. I bought your Workshop Practice Dividing book several years ago and it is very instructive. Thank you, Paul

----------

PJs (Sep 7, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 7, 2016)

----------


## Frank S

Now this is a rabbit hole if ever I went down one
My metalworking and other interests. Harold Hall
Thanks Harold

----------

HobieDave (Mar 16, 2020),

Paul Jones (Sep 7, 2016),

PJs (Sep 7, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 7, 2016)

----------


## Jon

Congratulations Metaler - your Full Function Dividing Head is the Tool of the Week!

This week, we also had a nice Height Comparator from rossbotics and a Curved Flange Bender from brianhw, but your dividing head stood out. It's also good to see that you've published further on this subject in the Workshop Practice Series, available here: Dividing (Workshop Practice) by Harold Hall. It looks like this build in particular is a fan favorite both here and on Amazon.

You'll be receiving one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts:



Please PM me a mailing address, black/white color choice, and size preference, and I'll get it mailed out shortly.

And, we've added the wrench-on-pedestal award to the awards showcase in your postbit, visible beneath your username:


You're our 102nd Homemade Tool of the Week winner.  :Hat Tip: 

Previous winners can be viewed here: 100 Homemade Tool of the Week winning tools

Congrats again!

----------


## Frank S

I really enjoy these must read revisits Jon sends out in the emailing's they bring back many useful but often forgotten ideas 
Thanks Jon.

----------

Jon (Dec 27, 2017),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 27, 2017)

----------

